# RB26/30 height in engine bay



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I've been looking at RB30 converted GTR's on this forum and from the pictures the engines sit quite nicely in the bay with a strutbrace also fitted. Now, I've also seen an RB30 conversion on another GTR (33) and the engine sits very high- so high that a strut brace can not be used and it rubs slightly with the bonnet shut. 

How come some sit nicely and others are really high?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Its think its to do with the fact the the RB30 block is an inch to inch and a half taller than the Rb26 block.

So therefore the complete engine is that much taller than a normal RB26 engine when in the engine bay.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Yeh I know the RB30 block is taller so will sit a bit higher in the engine bay but some conversions I've seen sit fine with a strut brace fitted, and others are so high that there's no chance of fitting a strutbrace. What's the reason behind that? Is it something to do with fitting/mounting or something?


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

im pretty sure that rob from rips will be the man to ask about this
he's the RB30 king


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

My RB30 sits about 2 inches higher than the RB26. My HKS Kansai strut brace fits no problem. I've never noticed what Jags is saying, but I do remember someone saying that he couldn't get his strut brace back on after an RB30 swap.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

I think the problem is usually the from of the engine, not the back.
Most R32 GTRs need the cam cover taken off, or some trimming of the bonnet skeleton.

I think the strut brace issue might be due to high mount turbos hitting strut brace, not the engine hitting?

RWD dont have this problem as the can lower further (not restriced by front diff), and 33 & 34 GTRs have deeper engine bays IIRC


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

This is on a 33gtr where I've seen it sits really high with no chance of a brace. It rubs very very slightly on the bonnet when closed!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It's the front of the cam cover that usually rubs.


----------



## johangtr (Nov 6, 2005)

i have a RB30 (with a GT42RS  ) in my R33GTR to and it's around 3 cm higher then a RB26


----------



## car32 (Oct 12, 2003)

i also have a 33 with rb30+gt42 and my cusco carbon brace needs a washer under each side to clear the rocker covers,but hks kansai fits no prob


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

The Nissan RB30 block is 38mm taller than the RB26 block.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

infamous_t said:


> I think the strut brace issue might be due to high mount turbos hitting strut brace, not the engine hitting?


i run an os rb30 with low mount turbos and needed to get a custom strut brace made up to clear the engine

more significant are my clearance issues beneath; baffled sump + sump guard + rb30= raise the ride height or sump guard catches everything....crests, bumps, hedgehogs....so i'll be dry sumping once i've recovered from the os88 sized hole in my finances


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

I run an Rb30 in my R34gtr it all fitts under the bonnet but no room for a strut brace and no real room to lower the engine on the mounts ..


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

mine fits ok with a hks brace,bout 6mm clearance


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^You see that's what's weird, yours is fine with a brace yet others are too high for a brace. Must be the way it's mounted or something?


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

the only thing i would say is that i already had a vented bonnet,with an original 33 bonnet i suspect you would have to remove the under bonnet pad, mine sits on nismo mounts which i found where a little higher than my original nissan ones, probably due to there age. you cant lower the engine because the 4wd adapter is 10 mm thick, this intern lowers the sump and front diff 10 mm, its as close to the subframe as i would like. but other than that there are no real issues.i love it.bernie.

done 8000 miles with it no no probs, makes around 750bhp @ the fly, if you are going down this route be sure to build a good breather system for the engine as all the rb30 seem to breathe, mine is good on the road, even pushing it, but on track it does breath, i redesigned my catch can and this has sorted mine out, it loses/uses no oil whatsever.


----------



## r33 gtr v spec (Jul 12, 2008)

bernie that looks sweet mate, i knew you had something good under the bonnet, this is the first picture i have seen of yours wasnt expecting that, hope to meet up with you at some point.
thanks for your help with mine


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

the sump adapter has noting to do with the height, i have bnr32 with rb30/26 wit t78 turbo
i have the cut a big hole in the hood for it to shut.
and yes your strut bar will need to be removed !


















u can c how much higher it is !!


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

r33 gtr v spec said:


> bernie that looks sweet mate, i knew you had something good under the bonnet, this is the first picture i have seen of yours wasnt expecting that, hope to meet up with you at some point.
> thanks for your help with mine



cheers mate, need to meet up for a beer..:thumbsup:

ref felix,s engine above, with the rb30 the manifold choice is the most important part you will ever buy, on mine i have a gt4094r turbo but i could go to a gt47 and it will still go under the bonnet. all down to manifold design, the one on mine i designed and had built.. no more expensive just asked for some changes to the design they had available, for me to go gt47 its a bolt on affair with just downpipe to change..lol


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

awesome looking car, felix

showing my ignorance i'm sure, but is there a danger you might get a stone flung up into your compressor wheel?


----------

